# Favorite organic, raw supplement source?



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

I buy the majority of my single-source, raw nutritional supplements from Mountain Rose Herbs - https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/ . Their quality and price are both outstanding. In fact they're the best I've found (so far), but they don't have everything I'm looking for.

For example, they don't have: nutritional yeast, (organic only) liver powder, oyster shell powder, etc.

I'm looking for quality products at fair prices. Does anyone have a favorite source(s) for nutritional supplements they care share with me?

Thank you!

Craig


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/ORGANIC-TUME...520272927&sr=8-9&keywords=tumeric+powder&th=1


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

For single herb sources or stuff like that you might look at Fir Meadows. I used to buy stuff from her when I had goats. Some of it is ok for dogs too, and she will talk to you about it.

Dog specific purpose supplement you might look at Feed Sentials.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Nutritional yeast is available through Vitacost.com. They sell the 1-pound mylar bags of Frontier Co-Op product. You can also buy it at Whole Foods, in the bulk aisle (I'm pretty sure they stock the Frontier stuff too, but you can purchase as much or little as you want).

Out of curiosity, why are you supplementing oyster shell calcium? From what I've read, it's not an ideal source of calcium (very high risk of lead contamination, can cause other problems, etc.):
https://www.dogcancerblog.com/blog/calcium-tablets-may-contain-carcinogenic-lead/


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Magwart said:


> Out of curiosity, why are you supplementing oyster shell calcium? From what I've read, it's not an ideal source of calcium (very high risk of lead contamination, can cause other problems, etc.):
> https://www.dogcancerblog.com/blog/calcium-tablets-may-contain-carcinogenic-lead/


It's a recommendation from my veterinarian. He recommends either this or organic bone meal.



Craig


----------

